
Digital-age students fall behind in handwriting skills - algooden
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/digitalage-students-fall-behind-in-handwriting-skills/news-story/04c5648c2eaf5572b493300b3fbacd90
======
bediger4000
Similar moral panic in 1500: "Printing-press age students fall behind in
illuminating skills".

Look, it's not like handwriting is something sacred in and of itself.
Handwriting is a tool, just like abaci are. Only crazy people mourn the loss
of abacus skills, and only crazy people should mourn the loss of handwriting
skills.

